# Does Andorra have aires?



## ezzy66

if so are they in the french or spanish book and if not where do people stay when there? if off pitch i mean ...

thanks


----------



## patp

Hi Ezzy66

We visited Andorra and did not find any aires. Campsites are few and far between too. The one we stayed on doubled up as a motel type place. It was very expensive with 4amp electric when there was snow on the ground.
We wild camped all over Portugal, France and Spain but found Andorra not very motorhome friendly and quite expensive. 

Having said all that we did not hang around long as it seemed very crowded and the roads were very busy and it was just not for us really.

Pat


----------



## GerryD

Andorra does not have Aires. There are a couple of campsites, which are not too expensive, but pretty basic. We stayed on one just south of the main town.
Andorra is very expensive and not friendly, traffic is horrendous and we shall avoid it in future.
BTW, we were there in mid July and had to wait for the snowplough before we could drive over the top to France.
Gerry


----------



## baldybazza

Camping Car Infos shows Andorra to have 2 x Aires de Service and 3 x Aires de Stationnement. Don't know what they're like though but some of the french comments sound OK.

Barrie


----------



## tonka

baldybazza said:


> Camping Car Infos shows Andorra to have 2 x Aires de Service and 3 x Aires de Stationnement. Don't know what they're like though but some of the french comments sound OK.
> 
> Barrie


From the way the traffic was on my last visit, gord help anyone who tries to search these aires out, there will probably be cars parked there anyway !..
Andorra great to do once to say you have been and enjoy the scenery.. Been through about 3 times but dont think I'll ever bother again..

Ref stopping, there is a campsite a few km's out on the right as you leave Andorra heading south. Very basic, sorry cant remember full details..


----------



## grouch

When we have visited Andorra (not a pleasant experience) we have always stayed in the car park at Pas de la Casa (through Andorra on the way to France. Always very crowded.


----------



## grouch

Sorry I should have mentioned it is the lower car park. The higher one (which has a barrier) has a water collection and loo emptying facility.


----------



## patp

Other half has just corrected me over the ampage on the campsite we stayed on :roll: It was 1amp not 4 as I stated above. I think we paid about 5 euros for electricity and over 20 euros for the muddy site for the night.


----------



## wobby

I am surprised, We stayed on a campsite in Andora a couple of years ago and it was very good, the loo block was very clean, walls floor sinks all in pink granite. Very hilly though but thats to be exspected in a mountain region. Trouble is I can't remember the name of the site, but it was within walking distance of the shops and restaurants. 

Wobby


----------



## Grizzly

wobby said:


> Trouble is I can't remember the name of the site, but it was within walking distance of the shops and restaurants.
> Wobby


Could it have been this one ?

Camping Valira

We stayed there and found it fine.

G


----------



## teal

We have stayed couple of times on the carpark overlooking the valley with several other campers of course it has no facilites except it is near the shops and is handy before going down to Spain.


----------



## teemyob

*Andorrable*



Grizzly said:


> wobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble is I can't remember the name of the site, but it was within walking distance of the shops and restaurants.
> Wobby
> 
> 
> 
> Could it have been this one ?
> 
> Camping Valira
> 
> We stayed there and found it fine.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

That is the one I have earmarked for us to stay at in a few weeks. Link on MHF Database out of order, update below.

Click here


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Andorrable*



teemyob said:


> That is the one I have earmarked for us to stay at in a few weeks. Link on MHF Database out of order, update below.


Thanks for updating the link. They've changed their website.

The site looks a lot flatter than when we wre there !

Don't miss the take away paella but order MUCH earlier than you want to eat. We ordered about 6 pm, hoping to eat about 8.30 latest and finally ate at 10pm. Well worth waiting for and, it says something about the hours they keep, they were still open when we had washed up and took the paella pan back to them.

They do an absolutely stunnnig homemade aioli at the shop too.

G


----------



## ezzy66

*thanks for andorra info*

many thanks everyone for all info v useful all logged and stored in memory bank!! have also added to favourites just in case .... :lol:

one last thing has anyone visited in winter or is that daft?!not having been don't know what to expect - would like to tick off list and my eldest says some fab skiing to be had?! figuring might be quieter roads perhaps


----------



## teemyob

*Andorra*

Hello,

Looking through the response to the original poster's question(s) and those in previous threads I have read. Andorra seems very much like a Marmite thing. Guess will shall not know until we have tried it.

TM


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: thanks for andorra info*



ezzy66 said:


> one last thing has anyone visited in winter or is that daft?!not having been don't know what to expect - would like to tick off list and my eldest says some fab skiing to be had?! figuring might be quieter roads perhaps


We were there in April / May and it was snowing !

Camping Valira is well set up for skiers with heated drying rooms, super-heated shower blocks etc. Clearly there was skiing and whatever you call walking in the snow on skis nearby as lots of people were doing that from the site.

As to less busy roads; I'd hate to be there in summer if that was less busy ! The site was full in April and we squeezed onto a rather steep pitch. I'd certainly phone ahead at any time of year as your options are limited if they can't take you.

We really disliked Andorra la Vella - grey, stuffed with not-that-cheap booze and electrical shops and expensive to eat even a basic meal. We'd not go back but are glad we went, if you see what I mean !

G


----------



## eddievanbitz

Hi Ezzy66 I agree that it is a Marmite thing! We hated it, but are glad we went, otherwise we would always be hankering after going so you have to go :lol:

I found it very busy and the attitude of the French and the Spanish Passport and border control people was offputting! However, there may have been somthing happening that day as they stopped every vehicle making for very long queues and frayed tempers!

For sking we spent Christmas in Chamonix which we loved! The campsites in Chamonix "pace" out your van and then dig a hole in the snow for you!

Christmas dinner for us was a riot with our wine in a "rack" outside the van door, the rack being holes we had made in the snow!

http://www.chamonix.net/english/webcam/chamcam.htm

If you do go to Andorra I would suggest the approach from the French side as a better route.

Eddie


----------



## ezzy66

*definitely like marmite*

agree with marmite comment and i am not a fan of marmite so...

who nose! anyway as i am the same mind as most people got to at least try something once before know wouldn't do again! i will probably venture in and out but not stay too long! probably can't afford to by the sounds of things!sometimes if you don't have overestimated opinions about things they turn out ok in the end - even the shine on gold is dull up close! 

will probably not make it my xmas destination as am being tempted by chamonix and wine in snow - have now got a picture in my head eddie and its firmly stuck! THANKS! :roll: so chamonix here we come with snowplough :lol: and heated tackle(! 8O !) room ... always a must!! just need to sort out what to actually do and where to go and what to eat for xmas day! :? are the french into turkey like us and do they close supermarkets over xmas? only done xmas in caribbean and canaries where we were catered for anyhow!

are there any other things at the border we would need to know - obviously passports at the ready - are pets ok? are there any costs involved? do i need chains? i know its over 1400m if i do but just don't know how high the main town is - forewarned is forearmed - dib dib dib...!

some very useful info peeps thanks v much - merci beaucoup mes amis!et a toute a l'heure x


----------



## eddievanbitz

Thanks a bunch! Now I am regretting planing a family Cristmas as I have spent ages looking at the web cams and started to think Hhhhmmn! It "could happen" but it can't! :lol: 

:bigsmurf: Christmas was great there as Christmas day itself was quiet, but either side everything was a "hustle and bustle" It is great. :reindeer: Sleigh rides in the snow at Christmas drinking mulled wine is fantastic.

The sights and the smells of the town make you want to grin like and idiot and hug yourself and everyone else. It is a fantastic time.

We don't ski but there is a fantastic place there where everyone sleds. That I can manage but still fall off :lol: Got a great video of Lyn being "wiped out"

We went from Chamonix to Paris arriving :hello1: New Years Eve so we had New Year in Paris Oh la la ! However, we got on site, sorted out a couple of things, had a drink sat down and promptly nodded :hathat31: off! Woke up listening to the New Years fireworks going off over the Effiel Tower ! 

It was too late to go out so we tell our friends that we spent New Year in Paris which was true, but it was watching most of it on the TV and out of the window! LOL

Eddie


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: definitely like marmite*



ezzy66 said:


> are there any other things at the border we would need to know the ready - are there any costs involved? do i need chains?


I can't even recall showing passports when we went in to Andorra- from the Spanish side. We had to slow down and let them peer at us. It would have been easy to take us apart as we were the only traffic on the road.

Coming out, into France, it was snowing, there was low cloud/ fog and it was bitterly cold. If there was anyone in the customs shed then they were keeping a very low profile indeed and we didn't see a living soul, inside or outl.

I would imagine chains would be a must as it is high and, at Christmas, the snow would be much deeper. I think there are rules about them somewhere on the internet.

There are laws about how much duty free stuff you can take in and bring out of Andorra. Alcohol in the shops - 3 years ago- was no cheaper than our local Tesco and certainly no bargain. Fuel was cheaper. The shops were full of electrical items but, if you looked closely, most of them were last year's models and the same price as more up to date. We reckon that by the time the wholesalers have shipped them all the way up to Andorra they feel they have to sell them before they ship another load, however long it takes.

On the roadside there are many huge "ethnic" shops that sell all sorts of tourist stuff. They're worth a look and we got a very good paella pan at a very good price. They've all got vast car parks so no trouble with the van and I wouldn't be surprised, if you bought from them, if they would let you overnight in a corner.

G


----------



## teemyob

*Re: thanks for andorra info*



Grizzly said:


> ezzy66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> one last thing has anyone visited in winter or is that daft?!not having been don't know what to expect - would like to tick off list and my eldest says some fab skiing to be had?! figuring might be quieter roads perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> We were there in April / May and it was snowing !
> 
> Camping Valira is well set up for skiers with heated drying rooms, super-heated shower blocks etc. Clearly there was skiing and whatever you call walking in the snow on skis nearby as lots of people were doing that from the site.
> 
> As to less busy roads; I'd hate to be there in summer if that was less busy ! The site was full in April and we squeezed onto a rather steep pitch. I'd certainly phone ahead at any time of year as your options are limited if they can't take you.
> 
> We really disliked Andorra la Vella - grey, stuffed with not-that-cheap booze and electrical shops and expensive to eat even a basic meal. We'd not go back but are glad we went, if you see what I mean !
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Called nothing more simple than "Cross Country Skiing"


----------



## ezzy66

*xmas in chamonix and new year in paris!*

uh oh! now you've gone and done it again eddie - sledging, sleigh rides, mulled wine and then paris for new year :!: :roll:  how am i going to get by with still 9 sleeps to go before we leave!!guess its going to be another dull xmas! will keep some snow back for you and put in paddy bag so you don't feel left out! :lol: thanks again for ideas x


----------



## patp

Customs do random checks as you leave Andorra. We didn't get stopped but we parked up for a couple of nights on the mountainside opposite the main road out of Andorra into France and watched the queues build up while they took the cars and vans apart 8O 

Our little spot on the side of a mountain turned out to be a regular wild camping spot for people using a natural "spa". We considered having a dip but looked at the snow on the ground and thought "naaa" :lol: 

Pat


----------



## teemyob

*Andorrable*



patp said:


> Customs do random checks as you leave Andorra. We didn't get stopped but we parked up for a couple of nights on the mountainside opposite the main road out of Andorra into France and watched the queues build up while they took the cars and vans apart 8O
> 
> Our little spot on the side of a mountain turned out to be a regular wild camping spot for people using a natural "spa". We considered having a dip but looked at the snow on the ground and thought "naaa" :lol:
> 
> Pat


So is it Andorrable or do you not like Marmite Pat?


----------



## patp

I like Marmite but sorry Andorra is not for me. Roads too busy, shops overrated. Glad we saw it but wouldn't go back.


----------



## teemyob

*Mites*

Thanks Pat,

We are still tempted!
Might give it a miss!
May be on our route (Calais-Pau-Lourdes-Spain)
I like to ski!

TM


----------



## patp

Our impression was that they are mostly geared up for skiing. No shortage of snow that's for sure :wink: 

We were on our way back from Spain when we saw a sign that said "Andorra" so we followed it :lol: 

The great memory that we have is of our dog racing along the beach in the morning and racing around in the snow in the evening. That's what is so good about motorhoming. You just follow your whims.

Have a great trip.


----------

